# Calluses on Hand from Lifting



## MassNewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone get calluses on their hands from lifting?? If so how do you get rid of them? Should you pick them off or what?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Come on.... Calluses??? What is it that you REALLY do that gives you such a plethora of calluses bro.... Come on, your among friends here...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

FRom heavy "lifting"....yeah, Right


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, we were 25 once JAP....


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Come on.... Calluses??? What is it that you REALLY do that gives you such a plethora of calluses bro.... Come on, your among friends here...


:L:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I usually wear gloves, that does it for me.


----------



## MassNewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah thanks guys, but i got a girl.......but gloves arent for me and they are beginning to kill everytime i lift now......ill have to ask some females i guess....haahha


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

As a former power lifter and amature body builder, if you are getting calluses from lifting, use heavy chalk or get some terry washcloths and use them to pad your hands. I also used to use foam (like cushion foam) that you can buy at michaels or a fabric store. 
I used the foam to protect my hands for my (at the time) NCAA record setting dead lift.


----------



## MassNewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Sot thanks for the (serious) advice. I've given the chalk a try so I guess Ill go with the cloth. Thanks again.


----------



## juice (Nov 15, 2006)

MassNewbie said:


> Hey Sot thanks for the (serious) advice. I've given the chalk a try so I guess Ill go with the cloth. Thanks again.


Bro.. get some chalk... I have been lifting for 17 years... used to power-lift. I have been using chalk for about 10 years... it def helps with grip... I have calluses that never go away... every now and than I'll cut them off with razor... your a guy... who cares if you have calluses...


----------



## MassNewbie (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I guess you're right.


----------

